# Inconclusive hcg result after IUI



## allie_h (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I've had my second IUI on the 1st of April and what an April fools this is turning out to be!!
Had a blood test this morning. The nurse called me this afternoon to say that my HCG was 9 and was a little low (it should be 15 by now). I need to go back on Friday for another blood test.
I've had cramps on monday and tuesday this week and a little blood late morning today, but nothing since. I've also felt some pains in my right ovary (this was the one with the mature follicle) but it lasts seconds, then it goes.
Has this happened to anyone?

Allie


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Was that your first HCG because the only way to be sure is a repeat in 48 hours.  I had an 11 that dropped after 48 hours so that was what we call a chemical pregnancy.
TCCx


----------



## allie_h (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi TCC, thanks for replying  
This was my first HCG, next one is friday, I'll have to stay positive till then


----------



## allie_h (Mar 8, 2015)

Had another blood test today and it is still the same with a hcg of 9. They have asked me to go back next Friday for another blood test. I suppose they are just waiting for my AF to start again


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sadly it's looking like a chemical to me.  So sorry it's not looking  good Allie


----------



## allie_h (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep it was a chemical, just got my AF this morning!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

One positive about this episode is IUI can work for you.  Depending on your age is might be worth a few more goes at IUI.
Good Luck
TCCx


----------

